# Squirrels!?!?!



## Egg_Newton (Apr 26, 2013)

Was going to post this in the preditor/pest section but isn't really affecting my my livestock. So, I dropped off my car yesterday at the shop because it was acting funny. Turns out squirrels had a hay day with my wiring over the winter.  Do you have this problem and if so how do I prevent it? I'm thinking combination .22, cat, and live traps.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 27, 2013)

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> I'm thinking combination .22, cat, and live traps.


----------



## CritterZone (Apr 27, 2013)

Our two dogs do a pretty fine job of keeping the squirrels from putting down roots anywhere.  And the .22 gets the few who sit still for too long...


----------



## Egg_Newton (Apr 27, 2013)

We have a ton of the little buggers. Our house is surrounded by woods and lots of oak trees. My dog wouldn't chase his tail let alone a squirrel. He has absolutely zero killer instincts. Which is funny because he's half greyhound and they are supposed to love to chase small furry things.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 27, 2013)

*We have the same problem out here. Trick is to leave your hood OPEN, they like to be confined in a "safe" area, so when you leave it open they don't like to stay.

Funny when we first moved out here we thought all the neighbors had broken down vehicles, we were like "man a lot of people sure work n their vehicles out here!".... until someone set us right. LOL.*


----------

